# What cage should I get?



## Ashton (Apr 28, 2015)

Hello, I'm going to be getting 3 female rats soon named Katyusha, Mishka, and Natasha (What do you guys think of those names? ) So, we are debating what cage to get. There are 2 double cages that look really nice, but they are pricey. 

Here are the 3 cages, I will link each one and explain my confusion or whatever on each one and hopefully you guys can help me out. 

http://www.petsmart.com/small-pet/c...36-catid-600011?var_id=36-21573#RatingsDetail

This one is at our local pet smart and we can pick it up without ordering it. The other I"m going to link, the critter nation double Decker one, is around the same price but we have to order. Is there a big difference between the two, and what would be the better choice? Thanks.

http://www.wayfair.com/Midwest-Home...mall-Animal-Double-Unit-Cage-162-MDW1242.html

This is just the double Decker Critter Nation.

http://www.wayfair.com/Midwest-Home...mall-Animal-Single-Unit-Cage-161-MDW1241.html

This is the single critter nation.


So, here is my main question. Would it be better to cough up the extra 100 or so and get the bigger cage for my rats and be done with it and never need to upgrade or whatever if I get more rats? And also, would the critter nation that is only one story fit 3 rats quite nicely, or would it be pushing it? I want to make sure they are as happy as they can be and I don't want to push the space. Any help, guys? Thanks!


----------



## erikablanchettexo (Nov 25, 2014)

I'd go for the all living things multi level home! It's pricy but it's honestly so worth it and you won't have to get another cage pretty much forever. 

I got mine about a month ago and I'm in love with it! It's pretty much identical to the critter nation except the color is different and the pans are plastic instead of metal (correct me if I'm wrong?). Regardless. Super great cage for the money and it's so roomy. Your rats would have TONS of room to play and run


----------



## Ashton (Apr 28, 2015)

Could they chew through the pans if they are plastic? I am going to put fleece over them, but still, could they?


----------



## Riana (Apr 22, 2015)

I doubt they could chew through unless they were desperate, and even then I don't think so. I have this exact cage and it's awesome!!!!! Assembly is hard though. Two people and a mallet definitely required! 

 cool names too


----------



## Ashton (Apr 28, 2015)

Okay, so after your responses and some research, imma get the one at petsmart and get the rats from there tomorrow. I know many think it's "bad" to get them from a pet store, but they are animals too and want love and a home, so whatever. My petsmart also socializes with them a lot, they are a very good store from what I've heard. Also, does anyone know about how much the fleece will cost to cover the cage pans? Thanks!


----------



## Riana (Apr 22, 2015)

Often you can find fleece blankets at the dollar store, but in the fabric store it's usually $3/metre (sorry if you're US I don't know conversions)


----------



## Rattenstein (Nov 14, 2014)

The cost of fleece depends on where you get it. I like to get these really cheap blankets at Walmart, they're $2.88 a piece I believe, one should be enough to cover the cage, of course you'll want to get a couple so you can make a few sets. Or you can buy at a fabric store where there will be more variety, though it might be expensive, especially if your rats find they like to chew on the fleece.


----------



## Ashton (Apr 28, 2015)

Rattenstein said:


> The cost of fleece depends on where you get it. I like to get these really cheap blankets at Walmart, they're $2.88 a piece I believe, one should be enough to cover the cage, of course you'll want to get a couple so you can make a few sets. Or you can buy at a fabric store where there will be more variety, though it might be expensive, especially if your rats find they like to chew on the fleece.


\


Thanks guys, and love your name Rattenstein


----------



## erikablanchettexo (Nov 25, 2014)

You can get fleece blankets at a dollarama or dollar tree (whichever is in your area). Also, I don't know if you have second hand shops in your area but I've gotten a lot of sheets from there that work perfectly also! 

With the cage I have (the same one you're getting), I line the smaller black plastic pieces with a puppy pad then I put a pillowcase (that I got at a second hand shop for 1.00$) and slip it on and clip it into place. It's so much easier than adding a bunch of clips (I find my rats chew anything that has a lot of clips lol). 

Makes it super easy for cleaning also!


----------



## raindear (Mar 3, 2015)

Rats do chew around the edges of the large pans. When mine did enough damage this way I bought Bass pans. They don't seem to chew the shelves though. I sew case type covers for the shelves with one long end to tuck in at the side. I sew two layer covers that lie in the pans. Unfortunately, rats do make lace of all of this so I am kept busy. I have a DCN with 4 shelves 2 on the top and 2 on the bottom. It takes about 4 yards of fleece to cover everything. You can also save money by buying remnants to make hammocks or mix and match sets.


----------



## AdequateRat (Mar 12, 2015)

Hi Ashton, I have the All Living Thigns Multi Level Animal Cage. I love iiitt. (I have 8 boys who love to climb on it.) 
You're gonna need a rubber mallet or something to put it together, though. I'd go for that pick for sure!


----------



## LilCritter (Feb 25, 2014)

I think the ALT cage is the CN rebranded for Petsmart, so same cage.


----------



## AdequateRat (Mar 12, 2015)

LilCritter said:


> I think the ALT cage is the CN rebranded for Petsmart, so same cage.


Yeah, it is. lol


----------



## Rattenstein (Nov 14, 2014)

Ashton said:


> \
> 
> 
> Thanks guys, and love your name Rattenstein


Lol no problem. 
And thank you, but I must ask why? XP


----------



## Tiny_Tails (Apr 29, 2015)

Ashton said:


> http://www.wayfair.com/Midwest-Home...mall-Animal-Single-Unit-Cage-161-MDW1241.html
> 
> This is the single critter nation.


I wrote a blog about my single level Critter Nation. You can check it out and maybe it will give you insight on what you want!
http://www.tinytailshammocks.com/#!...or-My-Pet-Rats/c1fs4/55165bae0cf215f35a21a1a3


----------



## Ashton (Apr 28, 2015)

Haha, idk. I just found it funny lmao.


----------



## Ashton (Apr 28, 2015)

And I ended up getting the All Living Things cage, it's absolutely amazing...AFTER WE GOT THE **** THING TOGETHER!!! But yeah, I love it, my little ratties love it, so we're all happy  hahahah

Check them out if you want to on my Meet my Rat post  

http://www.ratforum.com/forumdisplay.php?31-Meet-My-Rat


----------

